

Show HN: A modern approach to .plan files - everyplace
https://github.com/everyplace/plan

======
Touche
This is a really cool project. I've often wanted to revive .plan somehow but
never thought about doing so over http. Markdown makes a lot of sense here as
well. Good job.

~~~
everyplace
Thanks! I think the next step is allowing the app to be a middleware,
distributed via npm, so that adding a .plan to any project is as easy as
app.get('/', plan);

And re: markdown, the thing that makes the most sense to me about it is that
markdown is plaintext, and it's styling is not that much different than what
one would actually do in a .plan file to begin with.

